

Replacing Our $5,000 Design with a Stock Template: A Relaunch Case Study - spiredigital
http://www.ecommercefuel.com/inside-relaunch-online-store/

======
spiredigital
It's incredibly easy to be fooled into thinking design is so paramount, when
really it's usability and a clear, powerful message is really what you should
be focusing on. I'm sure I'm not the only person to make this mistake.

If you have any questions about the relaunch or the business, please let me
know - I'm happy to answer them.

